# 2001 25 Mecury Tiller/tension screw?



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

Bonecracker said:


> My tiller arm on my 2001 25 Merc moves way to easily and I would not dare to let go while under way!! Is there a tension screw of some type that would allow me to firm up the steering?? If so where would I find it?? Thanks!!!


Should be a red handle below the cowling, or there is on mine. That's the tension adjustment


----------



## Parkerskimmer (Aug 21, 2015)

There's two types of tension adjustments on those motors, there's the one right under the main kill switch on the cowling,it slides back and forth, and there's the one in the back of the motor on the engine swivel bracket and it's a big flat head screw, just tighten that up a lil bit to your liking


----------

